# No fun in hypoland



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hypoland

I wish it were as fun as Disneyland :sad0049:

My meds (Synthroid) were increased from .75 to 100 a couple of weeks ago (see below for my latest test results from June). The last few days, my hypo symptoms are as bad or worse than before I was diagnosed. Aches, tiredness, witchiness, weight gain, etc... Brain fog is increasing. I am exhausted and feel like a truck has run over me - repeatedly. I have been exercising, despite being tired (water aerobics 4 times a week, walk/run for 30 minutes twice a week, spinning once). I am 46 and feel terrible.

*How can it be that the medicine was increased, but the symptoms are worse?
Can my levels have gone off the rails so much in a short time?*

I just started B-12 (1000 units) sublingual daily.
I take Vit D 50,000 twice a week; I am at an optimal level for this
I take a daily multi-vitamin

So far, I felt my best on .50 of Synthroid.

Thanks for any advise. It is appreciated.
_____________________________________________________________

*
* Most recent test results*
TSH [.40-4.50] = 1.4 (1.7 last test 5/15/10)
FT4 [0.8-1.8] = 1.3 (1.2 last test 5/15/10)
FT3 [230-420) = 259 (261 last test 5/1/15/10)

B12 [200-1100) = 471
Vit D 25 Total [30-100) = 95 (77 last test 5/15/10)
Vit D 1,25 [18-72] = 35 (27 last test 5/15/10)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hypoland
> 
> I wish it were as fun as Disneyland :sad0049:
> 
> ...


Wonder what your antibodies are doing? Your FT3 is very very low; no wonder you are so tired.

Any changes in your diet, medicines or supplements? Are you taking metformin or a cholesterol med? These things can interfere with the efficacy of thyroxine replacement.

Eating or drinking anything that would be a goitrogen? Green Tea, Soy, L-Carnitine?

You may find this of interest as well..............

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for this insight. It got me thinking.

I started B-12 1,000 sublingually daily. I also take Vit D but I have been taking it for a while. I don't take any meds except for the Synthroid. I am very healthy, really. I have always drank green team but I don't eat soy. The biggest change is trying to figure out the best time of day to take my med. I wonder if this is screwing with my T3 levels, since I have been taking it at night. I don't like to take it in the AM since it makes me sleepy.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmmm..... based on your labs I would say it's time for a trial of Cytomel - you are not having much conversion.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovlkn -

See my last reply here: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1445&page=2

Not only am I not converting, my FT3 is decreasing with treatment.

I am flummoxed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Lovlkn -
> 
> See my last reply here: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1445&page=2
> 
> ...


It would be interesting for the doc to run an rT3 (reverse T3) lab test.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> It would be interesting for the doc to run an rT3 (reverse T3) lab test.


What would that tell me?


----------

